# Does anyone have pictures of this hair cut?



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Our Toby's hair growth is quite intense and is in near desperate need of a trim and cut. This will be his first time at the groomers for a cut and I'm trying to figure out the best way to show the groomer what we would like. 

Many of these posts refer to cuts with short clipped torsos, full legs and top knots. Those cuts do look lovely, but I don't believe they would suit Toby. He never mats around his torso, but instead around his underarms and on the insides of his legs. Also, he would definitely not be happy with a top knot. Trust me, we've tried! 

Firstly, I'm trying to figure out how to regain Toby's 3-month old head hair, where it stood up and he rather looked like a snow white Barry Manilow. Would simply cutting the hair short again give us back the stand-up hair, or will his adult coat prevent this from happening? Do all Malteses even get an adult coat and is it really that noticeable?

Secondly, I'm trying to find a way to compromise the Maltese's unique coat with grooming convenience. I definitely don't want to clip him short, but does anyone here keep a medium length coat on the torso AND legs, but shorten the underarms and insides of the leg? 

Finally...his face. I tried fixing his face about a month ago and it turned out dreadfully. Fortunately, his hair grows quickly and I can take him to a proper groomer to have it fixed. I'm sure this is a common problem, but how does everyone deal with our Maltese's "beard" and eating? I'm tempted to just cut it short, but then, where does it end, as it seems to grow right into the neck? I'm sure the groomer would know, but I'm trying to understand how it might look. I loved his round faced look when we got him at 3-months - should I just request that the groomer cut his face in a circle? Would that make sense to him/her? 

If anyone has pictures that would demonstrate this look best, I would wholly appreciate the contribution. I've checked the picture posts and haven't quite seen what it is we're looking for - unless, of course, what we're looking for isn't at all feasible...

Thank you very much for any replies. Cheers!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

ROTFL! I'm trying to picture a maltese as a snow white Barry Manilow. Too funny!
It's possible the hair won't do the spikey look once the puppy coat is gone without using
a bit of product. You can try it and see what happens. As you said, it always grows
back.

Yes, maltese get adult hair. Most matting under the arm is quite normal and you can
cut out that hair to make it less tedious in grooming. 

I do trim the inside of the back legs as well so she doesn't get urine on her legs. With
boys I think the side coat can get messy if the tassle hair isn't grown out to keep the
stream headed towards the ground or pad.

Some maltese are messy eaters and some aren't. Best to wash the face off everyday
to keep staining and red yeast away. Most of us clean the eye area everyday anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I know I'm different, but I like a puppy cut. Only because it is EASY!!! I love the long hair, it is exquisute, but not practical here in the midwest with a white dog. Kinda depends on how much time your pup spends outside and how dirty he gets!!!! Best of luck!!


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 10 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742900


> ROTFL! I'm trying to picture a maltese as a snow white Barry Manilow. Too funny!
> 
> I do trim the inside of the back legs as well so she doesn't get urine on her legs. With
> boys I think the side coat can get messy if the tassle hair isn't grown out to keep the
> stream headed towards the ground or pad.[/B]


LOL Definitely Barry Manilow...Or Aerosmith. Will have to find the photographs to post soon. 

As regards urine on the back legs, I thought Toby was just a messy, dirty little boy! I thought it would be best if I didn't mess with his personal area, considering the butchering job I did on his face. I didn't think it would cause such a mess - stupid me. Will have the groomer address that soon.


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 11 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742945


> I know I'm different, but I like a puppy cut. Only because it is EASY!!! I love the long hair, it is exquisute, but not practical here in the midwest with a white dog. Kinda depends on how much time your pup spends outside and how dirty he gets!!!! Best of luck!![/B]


Oh my goodness, I LOVE your puppy's hair cut! The other puppy cuts I've seen seem to be so close to the body, but yours still seems rather full. I especially adore the way his face is cut. Did you just have your groomer trim him down, or was there anything special to his cut. Are his ears shortened? And it looks a bit like you trim the hair between the eyes - do you? Do you ever have problems with them growing into the eyes? I've heard that could be a problem with those who don't grow the hair down onto the sides of the muzzle. 

If you could describe how to recreate that cut, that would be quite lovely. I really do adore that cut - as well as your baby. Simply precious.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

my sofie was in full-on abominable snowman mode before her last grooming. admittedly, her groomer got a little overzealous with the clippers on her body (i asked for an inch and got about half that) but i love what they did with her face. she too has no patience for a top knot and i've found this cut with the shortened ears and beard helps me keep the wet mop look at bay.

before and after pics below... :


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean by the "rounded look" of the face. That's the look I always strive for with Susie & Sadie. And the cut you described sounds similar to the way I try to clip them, although I do keep the hair on their heads long enough for a top knot. I like to keep their hair about 2 to 3 inches long all over, with the legs the same length as the body. I use a buzzer on their body, and scissors to trim the legs, face and tail. As for how to trim the face, that's always the tricky part for me. I am certainly no expert on clipping, but I'll do my best to describe how I trim the face.

I use a shorter comb on the razor (half inch I think?) to shave just under their chin, then use scissors to gradually blend that hair into the neck. Then I gently lift up their top lip and use the scissors to trim the hair at the side under the bottom lip, keeping it 1/2 to 3/4 inches long. Then for the top of the muzzle, I trim the hair along the side, keeping it even with the length of the hair along the bottom lip, and angle it out wider as I trim towards the cheek, blending it in with hair at the side of the face. Then I take the hair on top of the muzzle at the front and comb it strait up, and trim it in a circle. 

If that makes any sense to you at all, then you're a genius! Because I can't even understand it after going back and reading it...lol! :blush: Sorry, it's just really difficult for me to try and explain, and this has probably been no help whatsoever.

Here's a few pictures of the girls if that helps:



















(I know this picture doesn't show their body, but you can see their little rounded faces.)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is soda's cut which is a lot longer




























I never cut him shorter than 2 inches and do a proper modified lamb clip. His tummy is shaved. Obviously, you'd want a different head.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 11 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743273


> Here is soda's cut which is a lot longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Soda's hair cut. It's exactly what I want for Raine. Her hair was matting so badly when the coat changed a couple of months back. Her groomer took her right down and she looked like a boy. I'm growing her hair out now and 2 inches would be perfect. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Mar 11 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743041


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 10 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742900





> ROTFL! I'm trying to picture a maltese as a snow white Barry Manilow. Too funny!
> 
> I do trim the inside of the back legs as well so she doesn't get urine on her legs. With
> boys I think the side coat can get messy if the tassle hair isn't grown out to keep the
> stream headed towards the ground or pad.[/B]


LOL Definitely Barry Manilow...Or Aerosmith. Will have to find the photographs to post soon. 

I was thinking of Rod Stewart!
Beautiful pictures, everyone.
xoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for? "The scruffy look"


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Mar 11 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743137


> [/B]


That's Toby! lol I had to take a second look to make sure a picture of our own dog wasn't posted! lol


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 11 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743159


> I know exactly what you mean by the "rounded look" of the face. That's the look I always strive for with Susie & Sadie. And the cut you described sounds similar to the way I try to clip them, although I do keep the hair on their heads long enough for a top knot. I like to keep their hair about 2 to 3 inches long all over, with the legs the same length as the body. I use a buzzer on their body, and scissors to trim the legs, face and tail. As for how to trim the face, that's always the tricky part for me. I am certainly no expert on clipping, but I'll do my best to describe how I trim the face.
> 
> I use a shorter comb on the razor (half inch I think?) to shave just under their chin, then use scissors to gradually blend that hair into the neck. Then I gently lift up their top lip and use the scissors to trim the hair at the side under the bottom lip, keeping it 1/2 to 3/4 inches long. Then for the top of the muzzle, I trim the hair along the side, keeping it even with the length of the hair along the bottom lip, and angle it out wider as I trim towards the cheek, blending it in with hair at the side of the face. Then I take the hair on top of the muzzle at the front and comb it strait up, and trim it in a circle.
> 
> ...



Ooh, they have such sweet faces! Unfortunately, our groomer took far too much off on Toby's beard and clipped his muzzle. I asked that only the hair between his eyes be clipped and the rest of the hair on his nose be allowed to grow. I suppose I wasn't specific enough.  Now he looks quite pointed, with a very defined nose and chin. Ah well - hair grows. But your little dears look especially cute. I should have printed out your explanation to bring to our groomers. Mistake learned!


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 11 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743273


> Here is soda's cut which is a lot longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His coat looks so nice and well kept. I doubt Toby will ever look that nice in pictures! And that is the length I'd want to keep Toby in. We didn't cut any of his body hair this time around, but I think we should soon as I believe there are split ends developing.


----------

